# Fox Farm Nutes..when to use what



## webwalker420 (Apr 20, 2008)

I ordered the trio of nutes from Fox Farm:

Grow Big
Big Bloom
Tiger Bloom


The chart that came with them says to use Big Bloom at 2 weeks in?? I thought it was supposed to be Grow Big first, then Big Bloom towards end of Veg.....then Tiger at start of Flower.

Anyone have any suggestions/advice for order and amounts?


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes Use Grow Big 1st...Aprox: 21 - 30 Days After Your 1st Sprout....Big / Tiger Bloom you can use 10 - 14 days after u start your flowering stage...12/12....keep a strict schedule of your 12/12 stage at least for the 1st 10 - 14 days...very important so your plants get used to the sudden light change to avoid shock....as u probably already know.....Good Luck....

Also use about half the reccomended dose and slightly increase the dosage if your plants prohibit it....observe their behavior B4 u increase


----------



## webwalker420 (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you use Big bloom and Tiger bloom at the same time? mixed together?


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Big Bloom actually acts as a fertilizer ...has worm castings etc.....big bloom I believe can be used through all stages of your plants growing cycle......Tiger bloom is high in phosphorous and good for the flowering stage ( healthy buds)....I would never mix together ( but some people do)  but if you like...I would use big bloom then my next water i would use just water and then the next watering i would use tiger bloom....and observe plants behavior....they will tell u if they like the nutes....depending on your strain.....Sour Deisel loves nutes..where as white widow likes nutes but not as much....


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 20, 2008)

Aym777 said:
			
		

> Big Bloom actually acts as a fertilizer ...has worm castings etc.....big bloom I believe can be used through all stages of your plants growing cycle......Tiger bloom is high in phosphorous and good for the flowering stage ( healthy buds)....I would never mix together ( but some people do) but if you like...I would use big bloom then my next water i would use just water and then the next watering i would use tiger bloom....and observe plants behavior....they will tell u if they like the nutes....depending on your strain.....Sour Deisel loves nutes..where as white widow likes nutes but not as much....


 
Thank you for the advice and info, appreciated. I will do this on my next watering.

I plan on using Big and Tiger Bloom.
If my ladies accept the nutes should I:

a.) Put both nutes in the same gallon and water, or use 2 seperate gallons (1 gallon with Tiger Bloom @ 2Tbl spoons, 1 gallon with Big Bloom @ 1Tbl spoon), and water each plant with a little from each gallon?

b.) Also, is the feeding to be done every watering?

Many thanks.


----------



## Hick (Apr 20, 2008)

> (1 gallon with Tiger Bloom @ 2Tbl spoons, 1 gallon with Big Bloom @ 1Tbl spoon)


.... Carefull peaceK'.. "Tiger bloom" is _*Teaspoons*_ .. not Tbl spoons.. 
  Big bloom is in Tbs spoons


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy smokes Hick, good call. Whew... Thanx so much for pointing that out.

Woulda seen me on here in a week with a tread about "I think I have nute burn, please help!".

thanks again


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> .... Carefull peaceK'.. "Tiger bloom" is _*Teaspoons*_ .. not Tbl spoons..
> Big bloom is in Tbs spoons


 
Good Call....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

webwalker420 said:
			
		

> I ordered the trio of nutes from Fox Farm:
> 
> Grow Big
> Big Bloom
> ...


Follow the fox farms' feeding schedule. 

View attachment soilfeed.pdf


----------



## PeaceKiller (Apr 21, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> I plan on using Big and Tiger Bloom.
> If my ladies accept the nutes should I:
> 
> a.) Put both nutes in the same gallon and water, or use 2 seperate gallons (1 gallon with Tiger Bloom @ 2Tbl spoons, 1 gallon with Big Bloom @ 1Tbl spoon), and water each plant with a little from each gallon?
> ...


 
Found the answer to both of my questions on the FoxFarm website (I just needed to peruse a little more), incase anyone was wondering:

a.) *How do I mix the liquid fertilizers like Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom®, and Grow Big® together? What about the solubles, like Cha Ching®, Open Sesame®, and Beastie Bloomz®?*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When you mix FoxFarm liquids or our soluble fertilizers together, do the following: Begin with a gallon of water. Add each fertilizer product to the water in the recommended dose. There is no need to use a gallon of water for each kind of fertilizer. Adding the fertilizers individually to the same gallon of water poses no risk. *Do not, however, mix concentrates together in pure form. *Remember not to overfeed, or you could burn your plants.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]For best results use the liquid and soluble products together using the above guidelines. Be sure to reference our feeding schedule, because all products should not be used at the same time in order to avoid nutrient lock-out.[/FONT]

b.) They recommend feeding every other watering.

Take care


----------



## johnnybuds (Apr 21, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Found the answer to both of my questions on the FoxFarm website (I just needed to peruse a little more), incase anyone was wondering:
> 
> a.) *How do I mix the liquid fertilizers like Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom®, and Grow Big® together? What about the solubles, like Cha Ching®, Open Sesame®, and Beastie Bloomz®?*
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]When you mix FoxFarm liquids or our soluble fertilizers together, do the following: Begin with a gallon of water. Add each fertilizer product to the water in the recommended dose. There is no need to use a gallon of water for each kind of fertilizer. Adding the fertilizers individually to the same gallon of water poses no risk. *Do not, however, mix concentrates together in pure form. *Remember not to overfeed, or you could burn your plants.[/FONT]
> ...




I used it every time i watered and killed one plant.


----------

